# SMS Spam



## fritzCard (19 Mai 2011)

Bekomme bis zu 3 SMS pro Woche, in denen mir irgendwelche Leute zum Geburtstag gratulieren, mich zur Party einladen oder oder
Es sind (scheinbar?) immer normale Handynummern von denen diese SMS gesendet werden.
Kennt das jemand? Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Da kann man nur spekulieren. Entweder ist es eine Telefonsexfalle, siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html

Oder eine SMS-Abo-Falle.


----------



## jalex2000 (11 August 2011)

Auch diese Nummer scheint eine Falle zu sein: +4916099411937
Ebenso diese: +491771968081
20.07.11 02:50
+491771968081
"INFO: Sie haben eine Einladung von Anja aus Ihrer Region erhalten + Gratis Video und Bild. Zum Abrufen der Daten senden Sie OK zurück."
11.08.11 08:02
+4916099411937
"Info: Nicky aus deiner Region hat ihnen heute eine Private Date Einladung + Kostenloser MMS/Videobotschaft hinterlassen.Zum kostenlosen Abruf senden Sie JA zurück."

Eine Antwort meiner seits gab es nicht...

Hat jemand einen Tipp wer dahinter stecken könnte?


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

Im weitesten Sinne "romance scam"
Die wollen Dich locken eine SMS/MMS Chat"freundschaft" zu nicht unerheblichen Gebühren einzugehen, u.U. auch Geld abzuzocken um Deinem neuen "Schatz" aus einer kleinen pekuniären Klemme zu helfen.
Was genau wirst Du hoffentlich nie erfahren - aber sie wollen nur Dein bestes - Dein Geld


----------



## jalex2000 (15 August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, es ist mir klar, dass es um mein bestes geht ....
Die Frage ist ob man die Hintermänner kommt.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 August 2011)

Meistens soll da zu einem Chat über Premium-SMS animiert werden. Das sind 5-stellige Nummern, und es gibt hierzu Verzeichnisse von der T-Com und e-plus über die Mieter dieser Nummern.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kategorie:SMS-Spam


----------

